# Terrible dilemma with my bear rug :(



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a dilemma. I finally got my bear rug back and it won't fit on my wall. I have 8 foot ceilings and it hangs to the floor with about a foot left over. Dang! :mrgreen: Welp, back onto the box he goes until I can figure out where to put it.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

He would make one heck of a bed spread.-----SS


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Springville Shooter said:


> He would make one heck of a bed spread.-----SS


My exact thoughts as well!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

That's a great problem to have! Beautiful looking rug!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

ceiling... lol.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Buy another home with a vaulted ceiling.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I was just thinking: Why did you have to shoot such a big one? :mrgreen: If you shot a smaller bear, you wouldn't have had this problem


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

You could give it me...........
I have the perfect spot for it in my cabin. 
:mrgreen:


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

What a problem to have.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's the second damnedest thing I ever seen.

.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Burt Reynolds kept his on the floor.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

That's an image I did NOT want to remember. :shock:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have often wondered why they call it a rug when 90% of them end up hanging on a wall or somewhere else. 

I have one draped over the back of a couch and one hanging on the wall.

None of my animal skin rugs are sitting on the floor.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Cooky said:


> Burt Reynolds kept his on the floor.


I would too but I have three little yapper dogs that went crazy when I unrolled it. They had a crazy good time rolling all over it. I'm afraid they'll tear it up.

[edit] And....I just remembered the photo of Burt and the bear rug. He could pull that one off, I can't...


----------

